# Hurricane, WV Sadie 2yr Female



## WVSpringer (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I can't believe I am actually writing this post because it is very difficult for me. I need to find a home for my GSD Sadie. Sadie is a beautiful 2 year old 85 lb female. Sadie was raised in a house with two small children and with the neighborhood children in and out every day. She is well socialized and loves to play. She was also raised with another dog in the house and frequently kennels with other dogs. Sadie has recently gotten out of the house and scared a few of the neighbors. Even though she is very friendly, it can be intimidating for someone not used to dogs to have a 85 lb GSD run up to you. As I was considering how to keep her from getting out with kids constantly going in and out, I realized my small house and yard aren't giving Sadie what she deserves. She needs space to run and more time outside. I am willing to let Sadie go to a good home. It is very important to me that she end up in the right place. She is a part of our family and this will be difficult for me and my children. If you know anyone who is interested, please email me and we can discuss. My e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## WVSpringer (Feb 1, 2012)

*A few pics of Sadie*

Here are a few pics.... I hope.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you might want to find out who your local rescues are and contact them, i know everyone is very full right now, but your girl sounds very adoptable, and sometimes rescues have more difficult to place dogs and adopters are asking for family dogs. rescues also do something called courtesy posting, where they list a privately owned dog on their website and forward applications to the dog's guardian/owner. 

and although i don't want to alarm you, i do want to warn you about the "bundlers" who are out in force looking for dogs to sell as bait dogs or for research. they have been known to work with women and pose as a married couple/family. it's especially dangerous to advertise on craigslist. i only tell you this because SO MANY people don't know it's going on. please absolutely require vet references and a home "visit" (not a home "inspection", lolol...better to not phrase it that way, lolol), to ensure, as best you can, that your girl is going somewhere legit and safe. if you need help in finding reputable (yes there are even some not-so-good rescues, sad to say), rescues, please post again and we'll help you.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going thru this. I have no advice, but wanted to bump your post up. Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## WVSpringer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Sadie*

Katieliz,
Thank you for the advice. I had no idea the behavior you described in your post was common. Any information you have that would help me would be greatly appreciated. I was raised on a farm here in WV and now living in a subdivision is torture for me. People making a big deal out of nothing simply because they aren't listen or take time to understand. Its a tough situation for us. I will take whatever steps i need to in order to find her the right home. I will drive her 1/2 way across the country if I have to. Thanks again.


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

How does she do with cats?


----------



## WVSpringer (Feb 1, 2012)

Her experience with cats is limited to her trips to the vet. Our vet has two cats that live in the office. We have never had an issue while there but she was on a lead. The lady we kennel her with runs an operation different than most. All of the dogs stay together in one big room unless their behavior endangers another dog. She has always stayed in the open kennel with strange dogs without any issues. Some of the dogs were really small.


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Can you walk Sadie through the neighborhood, or take her to the Wave Pool Park to get her some exercise? Maybe even take the kids with you? If you could get her some physical and mental stimulation, she may not bolt out the door, and frighten neighbors?

I have volunteered for rescue and have rescued several of my own, and even though you may think it might be a better home, it's hard on the dog trying to figure out why it was moved to another home. Not trying to judge, just wish I could help in some way.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous. I wish I were in a position to take on another dog, I'd be all over asking you if we could drive down to meet her. Something you might do is check with local rescues to see if they will 'courtesy list' her for you, and if they would be willing to do home checks etc, so that you will know she is going to a good home. 

Is there any way you can take her through some classes with the kids, so that the kids are working with her? Not that she necessarily needs more training, but it would give her a 'job' and the kids would probably get a big kick out of being her trainer. The space itself probably isn't as big of a deal as the love you're giving her, so if there is a way to work it out, it would be wonderful if you could keep her. 

I'm sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you considered contacting Sadie's breeder for help? I am in West Virginia too.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

metal baby gates might work and help.. can you put them on the doors that lead to the outside so that this way your children will have to open a gate first instead of the door to outside, and teach Sadie to not go past the gate??


----------

